
Microsoft has open sourced their Front end Bootcamp training materials - saranshk
https://github.com/Microsoft/frontend-bootc
======
rman666
The link on this headline is currently broken. It should be:

[https://github.com/Microsoft/frontend-
bootcamp](https://github.com/Microsoft/frontend-bootcamp)

~~~
saranshk
Not sure how that happened. And I can't resubmit the URL either

~~~
wtmt
The mods can (and will) fix it. You can also email hn@ycombinator.com and let
them know about this error.

~~~
saranshk
Thanks. Sent out an email.

~~~
dang
That was indeed a bug at our end, in the code that attempts to write AMP
links. Sorry! I've pushed an interim fix, so you should be able to resubmit it
now.

------
PhilWright
It is a nice resource, but the number of spelling and grammatical errors is
ridiculous and becomes very distracting. Please use Microsoft Word or some
other spell checker on each page.

